# Which number fuse are the brake lights in a jetta. 2001



## thearsonist (May 1, 2002)

I have no rear brake indicators, and the problem is not with the lights bulbs. I'm guessing it's the fuse, but I can't locate it. The fuse box insde the care by the driverside door has a little card in the with symbols. Can anyone suggest an option that doesnt require ripping all the fuses out and checking on by one. Thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Which number fuse are the brake lights in a jetta. 2001 (thearsonist)*

Fues #13, 10amp. 2nd row down from the top, 3rd from the left.


----------



## thearsonist (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Which number fuse are the brake lights in a jetta. 2001 ([email protected])*

thanks i checked that one but the fuse was good. i'm guessing it's the switch or worse. the switch by the brake pdal is ok (not broken off). i'm due for an oi change this week so, i guess i'll just let the boys have at it.


----------

